# California follows Colorado



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Two major gun makers are no longer selling their firearms in the state of California due to new "Micro stamping" laws. Smith & Wesson and Ruger have told California to go fly a kite. Just like Magpul told Colorado. I am sure they are not the last. Sorry to all the law abiding, gun toting, citizens there. Your voice, once again, goes unheard. http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/01/26/smith-wesson-to-stop-selling-some-pistols-in-california-due-to-gun-law/ And in keeping with my New Years Resolution, I played nice.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It's frustrating because this response from Ruger and S&W is probably what the goof balls wanted.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for the thread/link JT, it doesn't surprise me one bit... New York is next.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

itzDirty... they want to ban your guns. Anyway they can.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been watching AZ....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> I've been watching AZ....


 What is sad is it's not the state of New York behind this, it's the city of New York and Bloomturd! I feel for you guys from the State of New York, and not a bit for anyone from New York City...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It frustrates me more that they consider us stupid. Our govna cut the rates on huntings licenses in an attempt to gain support back from hunters. Either he thinks we are stupid or he is stupid. Those fees go to support public hunting land, Conservation officers, and the like. I think he was trying handing us crap disguised as roses. Slap in the face if ya ask me.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

All states need to be on the look out. They'll try to lie, cheat and sneak whatever legislation they want. I have a feeling its gonna get messy nation wide. Just make sure you vote! That gives us a fighting chance.


----------



## rjmjr911 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bloomberg is out of nyc. But the problem is Cuomo

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

That law does no good...just like the high capacity magazine ban. I can still buy high capacity magazines here at one of my local shops. I pick up the mag from the shelf, go to the counter and pay for it and then they dis-assemble it and sell it to me as a "parts kit". I reassemble in the car. But that's 100% legal...there is always a loop hole. Micro-stamping...so what...I can order a firing pin from anywhere. The law may state that every firearm sold needs to have the "micro stamped" B.S.. It doesn't say that you can't change the firing pin....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Again more guberment stupidity, what else can you call it?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Again more guberment stupidity, what else can you call it?


You can call it " the first step in the removal of our constitutional rights "


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought someone proved that micro-stamping was a waste of time because it'll wear off from regular use.

I mean, if my pistol had a micro-stamped firing pin, it was probably gone about 12,000 rounds ago, lol


----------

